# Went to California Academy of Sciences/Steinheart Aquarium



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Just some pics of the Ca Academy of Sciences, havent been here since i was a kid, and now they have redone the whole place and its crazy! Well here are some pics, they also had a pretty nice Piranha tank and a beautiful philippine reef tank which was said to have one of the most complex and delicate reefs in the world. The restaurant had this wall tank that went along side of the restaurant which was pretty dope, but the food sucks all hella healthy lol it was ok i guess. But i do recommend this place to anyone who can make it out to SF


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Cool pics man, looks like it was a fun trip fo sho. What kind of bird was that?!


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Cool pics man, looks like it was a fun trip fo sho. What kind of bird was that?!


hmmm i dont remember the name, but its colors reminded me of skittles lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

dope ass spot man. I wish we had something like that near here.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics man! looks fun


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice man....very nice....i need to drive up there....
thanks for the pics


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

very nice! love the tank setups


----------

